# How Much Pay???



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday I ran into a " " Master Plumber at a local Orange Box Store,
in the plumbing department.
Across the top of the orange apron was written in black marker 
"Master Plumber".

During our conversation he mentioned he went to work for the depo as a employee in their Pro Program. He stated that he could not refuse the position as his pay scale would be between $25 and $38 per hour.

Are they paying that or is he full of SH_T?


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

I would have to guess he is full of crap. maybe that is his overtime pay. but around here they charge people 189 to install a water heater and contract with a plumber who has to be fully licensed and insured for less then that. If they believe our trade is that worthless I find it hard to believe that they would have someone on payroll for those prices. I hate HD but I am there often grrrrrrrrr


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

i guess it might depend on the area. i know here in the appliance section there is a guy that had his own business for 20 something years and is getting paid around $10. plus benifits. tell you he was also one the lowest guy on the totum pole competing on price intead of quality. i know of a manager that is getting $15.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Theres an old master plumber working at lowes here but i dont know how much money he makes. I gave him a rough time about it but like he said.."You wanna pay my power bill?" I said "Ok game over you have work to do":laughing:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I know a guy that was working at the Despot in their plumbing dept. and went on to start up a Roto Rooter franchise right after he left them. I don't know how much he was making with them but he seemed to live a pretty comfortable life.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was told by a master plumber in one of the stores here when they started hiring master plumbers for each store and he said they started him at $22 plus benefits.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

HD started that pro program a couple of years ago. Each store has one "master plumber" and one "master electrician". The press release said that the pay range would be what you mentioned....$25 to $35 per hour. Pay for all employees varies by what part of the country you are in. In San Diego, HD starts cashiers at about $10. I assume most of the sales people on the floor are in the $12 to $18 range. I knew a guy that left union plumbing in NYC to move out here ( move was for family, not job reasons). He worked for HD for about 16 years and was making about $22 per hour. They found a way to let him go. They seem to have a reputation that when you have been there a long time and are making too much, they let you go!


As for the "masters"....that is HD's own word. ALL it means is that the guy had some kind of plumbing license. In Calif, that just means that he held a state plumbing contractor license, and in no way implies that he has qualifications that in other states are required for the formal "master plumber" designation.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My next door neighbor works at home cheapo and he said the same thing. The master plumber at his branch makes low 30s. In Florida, that's allot of freakin money for a non-owner plumber.



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yesterday I ran into a " " Master Plumber at a local Orange Box Store,
> in the plumbing department.
> Across the top of the orange apron was written in black marker
> "Master Plumber".
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I told him that I want to be the first to know when that guy quits/dies/gets canned.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's good money for recommending lav supplies and stocking shelves. On the other side you'd deny everything your license stands for.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Those are decent wages, but I still have too much pride as a professional plumber to be seen giving in to box stores...at least at this time.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That $25-35$ range doesn't sound to far off if they consider him a dept manager. When i worked at Menards in high school the dept managers made between 60 and 70 grand a year and that was 15 years ago! My dept manager at the time told me it was based on what your dept sold in a year. The building materials manager would make in the low six figures and the store mange was a paid based on total store sales and was in the mid to high six figures. By the way menards is like a lowes or H.D. for those that don't have one


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If I could make my own hours I might would consider working for 35 an hour selling dumb homeowners faucets and stems etc. I think it would be entertaining. Hey atleast your in climate controlled conditions all day. It would be a great gig for an oldtimer.
Add> Then you could find you a young guy in business like Rockpunkplumber and get a 20.00 kickback for every fish you catch and send his way.:thumbup: Plus you could pick up some side work. So I wonder if they need sombody?:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In the suburban Chicago area, many of the spots are filled by union residential plumbers. They take a withdrawal card, and as long as they don't do installs, the union is cool with it. I hear they make 35 an hour plus bennies. They usually work 4 weekdays and either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hechingers, which went out of business when the box stores came to town, was hiring Master Plumbers and the pay was competitive. Add in Special Order bonuses and you could do quite well. Not a bad job for someone who can no longer work in the field.

Just because Home Depot/Lowes are DIY'er centers is no reason to discount an opportunity for someone who needs it.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*staying out of big box stores*

i still believe the wholesale people have it over the big box stores in customer service
they earn their pay with knowledge
imho, the deserve my business


----------



## Plumber911 (Dec 19, 2009)

I worked at Home Cheapo for a second job when a i was a apprentice and into my 1st year as a journeyman plumber, Being a journeyman didnt matter at all for pay $12 not bad for a second job. I think they might pay more for a master well see im laid of and I will be taking my masters exam in february WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

I remember when I was just completing trade school the homless depot was recruiting right out of the school. that had a full display and free pens and hats LoL


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

brass plumbing said:


> i still believe the wholesale people have it over the big box stores in customer service
> they earn their pay with knowledge
> imho, the deserve my business


 I gotta agree with Brass on this ,,,, HOWEVER , I also think that when the time comes for me to hang up the pipewrench ,, I would like to have a job that i could still help people with some plumbing knowledge . We'll see ,,,,


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't believe they pay real good...

I know the idiot at the depot by me isn't worth much....:whistling2:

If he was working on my payroll he'd better be job hunting....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> If I could make my own hours I might would consider working for 35 an hour selling dumb homeowners faucets and stems etc. I think it would be entertaining. Hey atleast your in climate controlled conditions all day. It would be a great gig for an oldtimer.
> Add> Then you could find you a young guy in business like Rockpunkplumber and get a 20.00 kickback for every fish you catch and send his way.:thumbup: Plus you could pick up some side work. So I wonder if they need sombody?:laughing:



Maybe, just maybe a 10 spot, you POS. I have enough work going on. RSP is no back door beauty.:laughing:


----------

